# You can't always rely on your spell checker



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2007)

I know how this guy feels....



> I have a spelling checker,
> It came with my PC.
> It plane lee marks four my revue
> Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
> ...


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 13, 2007)

I know the feeling. I once made use of this reference in a sermon. T'was a bit embarrassing.

"The Lord God is my strength; He will make my feet like deer’s feet, And He will make me walk on my high _heels_."


----------

